# Back to mantis after busy move in



## yen_saw (Feb 28, 2006)

Howdy! Sorry for being ignorant all this while. I have finally settled in the new place and hope to get involve in this forum more often from now on. Have a great day all....


----------



## jrpx (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Yen...

Nice to know  

Have you had any more H. Grandis hatch?

Regards,

Jonas


----------



## Lee2k4 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome back Yen! we missed ya


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks Lee and Jonas....

Yeah Jonas your H. Grandis ooth hatched and lot of beautiful nymphs.... thanks again!


----------



## jrpx (Feb 28, 2006)

Okay... Now i'm relieved.. But i told you so...  

Now you can start your Grandis breeding  

/Jonas


----------



## Andrew (Feb 28, 2006)

Great to have you back!


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## Obie (Feb 28, 2006)

Good to have you back Yen!


----------



## 13ollox (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey Yen !!! i guess i joined the forum while you were away .. but many happy returns nontheless !!!


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks guys....


----------

